# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  منتسبو الأجهزة الأمنية أظهروا أعلى مستويات المهنية والحكمة في التعامل مع الأحداث .

## معاذ ملحم

*الملك: منتسبو الأجهزة الأمنية أظهروا أعلى مستويات المهنية والحكمة في التعامل مع الأحداث الأخيرة
*



عمان - بترا - اطمأن جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني امس على المصابين من منتسبي قوات الدرك والأمن العام، الذين يتلقون العلاج في مدينة الحسين الطبية إثر الأحداث الأخيرة، حيث تمنى لهم جلالته الشفاء العاجل.
واستمع جلالة الملك إلى إيجاز من مدير عام الخدمات الطبية الملكية اللواء الطبيب عبد العزيز الزيادات عن الأوضاع الصحية للمصابين، موعزا بتقديم أفضل خدمات الرعاية لهم.
وأثنى جلالته، خلال الزيارة، على الدور الوطني الذي يضطلع به أفراد الأجهزة الأمنية في فرض سيادة القانون والحفاظ على مقدرات الوطن ومؤسساته، وحماية المواطنين وحقوقهم الدستورية، بما في ذلك حق التظاهر السلمي والتعبير عن الرأي، خاصة في ظل الظروف التي يمر بها الوطن.
وأكد جلالته أن منتسبي هذه الأجهزة «هم إخواننا وأبناؤنا الذين أظهروا أعلى مستويات المهنية والمسؤولية والصبر والحكمة في التعامل مع الأحداث الأخيرة وخلال العامين الماضيين، والتي بذلوا خلالها جهوداً كبيرة وقاموا بواجبهم على أكمل وجه».
وأعرب جلالة الملك عن اعتزازه بحرص الشعب الأردني ووعيه في تحمل المسؤولية والحفاظ على الوطن ومقدراته، مشدداً جلالته على أن جميع أبناء الوطن يقفون صفاً واحداً في الدفاع عن أمنه واستقراره ومنجزاته.
ورافق جلالة الملك خلال الزيارة رئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي رياض أبو كركي، ومدير عام قوات الدرك الفريق الركن توفيق حامد الطوالبة.

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الله يديم الامن والامان في الاردن يــــا رب
الحمدلله لدينا قوات امن لديها القدرة على مواجهة هذه المواقف

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الله يديم الامن والامان في الاردن يــــا رب
الحمدلله لدينا قوات امن لديها القدرة على مواجهة هذه المواقف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفيه عليهم كل منتسبي الاجهزة الامنيه خاصة الامن العام والدرك كل المرتبات طبعا بل الجهازين رافعين الراس دومممممممممممممم حماة الوطن والمواطن واجبكم حمايتنا وواجبنا المحافظة عليكم دوم ,

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الله يحفظ الاردن وسيدنآآ ابو حسين من كل شر ،،
ويحميكو يا نشامى الوطن ،،

،، شكرآآ معاذ*

----------

